# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Εργαλεία & Όργανα Μέτρησης >  Ένωση εν σειρά , 2 3πολικών ηλεκτρικών καλωδίων...

## DimMani

Καλημέρα . Το 1 καλώδιο είναι πιο χονδρό (δεν μπορώ να το μετρήσω) . Η υπάρχουσα κατάσταση με υποχρεώνει να ενώσω το πιο ψιλό με το πιο χονδρό καλώδιο , το οποίο (χονδρό) θα παίρνει ρεύμα από την πρίζα του τοίχου . Το καλώδιο τροφοδοτεί Η/Υ , εκτυπωτή και UPS , που σημαίνει ότι θα είναι συνδεδεμένα μόνιμα . Είναι ΟΚ , ή θα υπάρξει κάποιο πρόβλημα . Ευχαριστώ .

----------


## mikemtb73

Καλύτερα να είναι ένα μονοκοματο καλώδιο  .
Οι συνδέσεις συνήθως είναι πηγή προβλημάτων....

Στάλθηκε από το SM-A520F μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## vasilimertzani

Εφοσον παιρνει απο τροφοδοσια απο πριζα δεν υπαρχει προβλημα.Αν θες απολυτη προστασια κανεις αλλαγη της ασφαλειας με καταλληλη.

----------

